# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  all species of cichlids

## kenzo

http://www.volny.cz/apistogramma2/

a wild tot...

if we can get enuff apistomania members, we can order all the rare species direct and split the costs.

----------


## Simon

very interesting...

----------


## benetay

their delivery terms

Size of box: 39x59x37 cm 
Quantity of bags in the box: 12 bags 
Weight of one box: 14-15 kg 
Minimum order: 100 kg 
Order you can place the order every week until Thursday 18.00 
Term of delivery next week after mutual agreement, depends on the way of transport 
Arrival report D.O.A. report within 24 hours after the receipt of the shipment 
Payment the first three shipments in advance, next deliveries  after mutual agreement

----------


## Simon

so how many apisto is that?[:0]

----------


## benetay

One box with 12bags and with one bag just give it roughly one litre of water and 5fishes, just count the number est about 300-500 fishes.

----------


## jade

like this we can set up a lfs liao supply to other lfs[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## benetay

kekeke[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## DEA

> ----------------
> On 3/21/2002 11:04:29 PM 
> 
> like this we can set up a lfs liao supply to other lfs[] [] 
> ----------------


*finger to douglas* 


[ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## benetay

lolz...douglas just accept it =) open a lfs

----------


## jade

thank u Min...btw which finger

----------


## benetay

can't resist the joke...which finger lolz

----------


## jade

come to think about it maybe can pool in and order but must check what is the total cost first so who can we depend on....

----------


## benetay

we need more people ....

----------


## jade

benny...do you have the cost for 300-500 pcs of apisto

----------


## benetay

even if one is 5 dollars and below it will still cost alot, go to the website and email the organisation and ask if you are really keen..

----------


## kenzo

i tink 1 box 12 bags.

1 bag about 20 apistoes.
so about 10 pairs.

12 bags -&amp;gt; 120 pairs of rare apistoes.

if each member takes a pair of each species, that's 24 apistoes. If $5 each, only $120 for all 24 apistoes not found in Singapore.

but supply oni for 10 ppl. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Simon

actually, i wouldnt mind.. sounds exciting  :Razz:  but i think we need a import/export license to bring in so many fishes rite?

----------


## art

Wow many many apistos..haha
Yeah but heard somewhere need some kind of license to import ( think they count by volume of water transported ).
Cant remember who was the one who said it maybe can call up some relevant body and ask them on procedures.

If these apistos cannot be found locally , i feel its a good idea ! [: :Smile: ]

----------


## jade

if each of us can take out says $100-150(aga aga)then enough volume to order.what say you guys/gals

----------


## BFG

How many fish would $100 get me? My cuckatoo went 2 fish heaven already [ :Embarassed: ] .

B.F.G

----------


## Simon

i game.. but must find out the importing procedural.. SIN not like USA when the postman bring the fish to yr doorstep

----------


## A. Moae

Hi guys! Jus spoken to Doug about this issue. Hope what I have will help.

1) You will need a licence to import livestocks into S'pore.
2) Licence issued frm AVA for a small fee.
3) They will only issue this licence after they check things out fm you.
i.e Whether you have a company in this trade, whether you have the
appropriate holding facilities etc.
4) After all this, you gotta worry about the forwarding procedures etc.

SO TROUBLESOME! I have a suggestion ( as I've mentioned to Doug )

1) Talk to Gan or someone who owns this licence. Perhaps they can help with
a small fee of token.
2) Get a reliable source for these fishes. Should expect a mortality rate
of 5-10% upon arrival. 
3) If the importer has no control over the stockists list, here's some I could
recommend :

AQUALEADER AQUARIUM CORP SDN BHD
No. 49, Jln Sutera 1, Tmn. Sri Maju,
81850 Layang-Layang
Johor, Malaysia

They specilaise in Dwarf Cichlids, Killis, Discus, Corydoras &amp; rare Bettas.
Located near Sepang airport. I've seen their breeding facilities before. Pretty good. Up to standard. However, must check whether they freight pairs.

WATERVIEW COMPANY 

No. 124, Street Iung-He, Tainan, Taiwan, R.O.C

Specialise in Dwarfs &amp; other livestocks. Agent for Tropica &amp; Dennerle. 

Let me know again, guys.

----------


## Simon

have to ask gan..

how's the stocklist like for those u recommended?

----------


## A. Moae

Gotta ask Gan to check with them.

AQUALEADER AQUARIUM CORP SDN BHD 
No. 49, Jln Sutera 1, Tmn. Sri Maju, 
81850 Layang-Layang 
Johor, Malaysia 

Tel: 06 07 7526020, 06 07 7526272
Look for Ah Paul

WATERVIEW COMPANY 

No. 124, Street Iung-He, Tainan, Taiwan, R.O.C 

Tel: 886 932 866 797

Look for Alan.

----------


## Simon

wahrao.. y must AVA be soooo strict..*sigh*

----------


## jade

that was fast......A.Moae,so can somebody help to look into it.Thk

----------


## Simon

douglas.. thk you for volutneering  :Razz:

----------


## kenzo

wah!!! really exciting man!!

my wild tot actually can materialize.  :Smile: 

$200 should be no problem for me for 12 pairs of rare apistoes.

mabbee we should ask for the price list first, so that we can confirm prices.

kekeke..if can get those like the japanese pixs simon posted, i'll convert to full time breeder. haha...

simon knows most about apistoes, so can pls recommend the best 12 species?

----------


## jade

oh yeah simon that is even faster...if i can i won't be asking someone to look into it or maybe you can volunteer yourself.[ :Grin: ] 
Hey kenzo....maybe you can help to contact them for us so that your Dream can come True

----------


## kenzo

oredi did liao...
hope they reply...

aiya dunnid to nominate volunteers lahh..
everybody chip in a bit lohh..

actually i quite like the Gan idea, but i doubt they would do it. so much trouble for them, oni token sum from us..

lai ah lai ah... come grab the rare apistoes ahh..!

----------


## kenzo

btw...off the topic a bit..

anyone knows whether ben of tiong bahru got otos?

going down today, so can save a trip if dun have..

----------


## bentan

sounds gd, i'm interested too

----------


## Simon

kenzo, u think too highly of me.. I dunno nuts abt apisto.. jus trying to share from the books and webby.. and yes, ben shld have Otos

perharps doug, call david.. he has the sudden gianness of apisto.. ask him to talk to gan

----------


## jade

david.....he MIA must be business good for him now.

----------


## A. Moae

Kenzo, you've contacted them? What did they say? Kindly update us pls.
Guys, know of any importer willing to help with a small token fee.

----------


## kenzo

no reply yet...be patient..

will update once they revert.

**dreaming of those garang apistoes in my tank...

----------


## benetay

Ben should have some oto i think.

IMHO i think apisto spec " " Should be quite rare..$200 for 12 pairs of rare apisto sounds really cheap..just imagine for a pair of a.tefe is already $120 just imagine if 12 pair of those...even lets say 10 pairs u will have to fork out $1.2k which means far more then what u think and expected.



FYI i've been trying to contact other apisto keepers from around the world, either they don't do trading or they don't seem to be intrested. i've found one Thai guy who has a.bitaneniata who wans to trade only with candidi, it's no problem trading but the main point is do we trust the opp. person.

It may seems easy to do all these but it's pretty difficult, firstly we need alot of people to gather and pool our money. secondly Simon and me have already discuss about getting the fishes thru Gan long time back. It may happen if we have enough intrested people.

Now Everybody don't get too excited first, the first thing is gather the number of people who are willing to get apisto. then we shall contact the personel and get the price list.

Lets say one fish is SGD5 we still have to pay 1.5k for 300 apisto and get 5-10% death rate which will cut down to 270 fishes. For an order of 100kg minimum sounds to me having lots of fishes. THey stated a bog to be 14-15kg which has 12bags of fish. Est. one bag 1.16kg how heavy can the fishes be? 

There are many more pointers to look out for, only unless money isn't an issue we can always get the fishes here, so for the meantime we sit back and gather people.

just my 2cts worth

----------


## lsz

yeah abt the "mortality rate" thing ,
actually i had contacted an exported before, and like this case, there is a minimum qty and it is in the hundreds also. reminded me of something .. 

When i look at the price, for that species i was looking for, i really did not mind paying the amount even just for a couple of good ones... and even if i ordered 500 and i only have 100 left, it is more than good enough for me...thats what i thought then.

----------


## Simon

wow? so high morality rate?

----------


## lsz

simon you mean what i said? 

No lah i mean even if like that i also dont mind ..from a private hobbyist point of view ! 

but if from fish distributor point of view 
DIE!

----------


## Simon

guess we need to get fishes from more reputable exporters

----------


## lsz

most of them are Ok and they guarantee certain percentage to a reasonable degree. 

some smaller scale ones will guarantee survival up till 1 week after arrival too.

----------


## benetay

hmm i suppose so too..

----------


## elwen

Hey Guys,

Sound really interesting and workable too. Count me in !!! dont mind paying double or triple the share if that helps!!

----------


## benetay

how generous of u =)[ :Grin: ]

----------


## kelstorm

simon, actually, if u can get ppl to buy i.e, make a profit from there, i dun mind being a shareholder but if just for keeping, then never mind.. coz me dun like apistos..

----------


## Simon

I like to thank all u guys for lending a hand... unless we can enuff ppl who wants a particular species, i guess the only way is to sell off the leftovers..

----------


## jade

Ok guys/gals...is my turn to ask Give me a show of hand of those that is interested in bring Apisto and if kenzo have reply from the breeder we are able to see weather we have enough ApistoMania to pool in the order.

Simon
Benetay
Jade

----------


## BFG

I'm interested but only can keep 2-3 fishes at most n I can't breed them due irregular working shift. My 3 feet tank is nearly overcrowding already n my dad always hints at me to get the green tetra some more.

B.F.G

----------


## benetay

BFG: just get more ^ ^ green neons are nice too...

Apisto: don't need much care, even after breeding no worries if your tank is mature enough you can just leave the spawn there they will continue to grow =)

----------


## A. Moae

Just wondering any news on this?

----------


## Simon

another site worth to look at...

Rare Cichlids

minimum order is $150

----------


## A. Moae

Hey, interesting site there. Think they should be located in the states. Can try though. $150 should be in greenback.
How guys? What about Gan? Anyone tried talkin' him 'round?
Sigh... Life so tough already, now want to buy Apistos lagi more tough ah![ :Embarassed: ] Where got justice....[ :Grin: ]

----------


## art

If u guys ordering from the RareCichlids site...maybe can tompang order some African cichlids too to make up the minimum order [: :Smile: ]

----------


## Simon

ya art.. thats a good idea too

amoae, well the at least u dun have to pay $100+ for a rotkeil pair?

----------


## kenzo

this is all the reply i got from them...

they have not replied to my latest email.  :Sad: 

"Dear Mr. Ken,

we will send you the stocklist as soon as you kindly let us know a
little bit more about your company, are you a wholesaler? Retalier? 
Please
let us know, so we can inform you very soon.

Thank you
warm regards
Alena for Apistogramma aquarium"

----------


## A. Moae

Yup Simon. You're right.

Kenzo, think we can forget about any further correspondence with them. They will not send you their stocklist if they dun have a company profile of their
customer. They need to know if their customer is trustworthy in payment and their reputation. People in the industry knows each other more or less.

----------


## kenzo

All in US$ (Multiply by 1.83)
edit halfway tired... for the rest of the list, pls look at the last no. replace commas with fullstops.  :Smile: 

Aequidens	pulcher 0.31
Apistogramma	sp. Red stroke	4.52
Apistogramma	sp. Red stroke	4.52
Apistogramma	sp. Red stroke	6.37
Apistogramma	meinkenni Tefe	4.37
Apistogramma	sp. Papagalo	10.19
Apistogramma	cacatuoides Gold 1.28
Apistogramma	cacatuoides red gold 1.28
Apistogramma	cacatuoides red gold 1.50
Apistogramma	agassizi Red-black 2.08
Apistogramma	piauiensis 3.02
Apistogramma	piauiensis 3.80
Apistogramma	piauiensis Red-blue 3.27
Apistogramma	piauiensis Red-blue 4.02
Apistogramma	agassizi Santarem 3.06
Apistogramma	agassizi Alenquer red tail 6.05
Apistogramma	cruzi	4.30
Apistogramma	sp. Blue Head	3.02
Apistogramma	sp. Blue head	4.70
Apistogramma	sp. Rio Mamore	3.27
Apistogramma	sp. Rio Mamore super red 4.66
Apistogramma	sp. Breitbinden 4.52
Apistogramma	norberti	4.52
Apistogramma	panduro 1.85
Apistogramma	sp. Carapintada 4.52
Apistogramma	taeniata	2.51
Apistogramma	inconspicua	2.01
Apistogramma	staecki orange face F1	6.00
Apistogramma	cacatuoides Red	0.91
Apistogramma	sp. Rio Preto	XL 6.12
Apistogramma	macmasteri Red neck	2.30
Apistogramma	cacat. gold super red MALE	1.75
Apistogramma	agassizi Gold red	1.50
Apistogramma	agassizi Double red	1.41
Apistogramma	agassizi Double red	L 1.76
Apistogramma	agassizi Double red	XL 3.02
Apistogramma	agassizi double rot FEMALE 0.50
Apistogramma	cacatuoides Double red	1.14
Apistogramma	agassizi Red	1.06
Apistogramma	agassizi	0.91
Apistogramma	agassizi Rio Tefe blue	3.52
Apistogramma	agass. Rio Arapiuns-red tail	7.43
Apistogramma	agassizi Orange dorsal	2.51
Apistogramma	agassizi Tucurui gold	4.40
Apistogramma	agassizi red dorsal	2.55
Apistogramma	borelli 0.60
Apistogramma	borelli pantanai	2.00
Apistogramma	bitaeniata	3.52
Apistogramma	cacatuoides 0.75
Apistogramma	paebas	5.04
Apistogramma	macmasteri 1.76
Apistogramma	macmasteri red mask	2.76
Apistogramma	sp. Redspot	4.52
Apistogramma	nijsseni 1.94
Apistogramma	diplotenia	37.15
Apistogramma	hongsloi 2.51
Apistogramma	hongsloi	L	3.50
Apistogramma	hongsloi Red	4.05
Apistogramma	trifasciata 1.50
Apistogramma	commbrae	3.02
Apistogramma	commbrae XL	4.91
Apistogramma	sp. Opal	3-4	1.50
Apistogramma	sp. Opal	L	2.00
Apistogrammoides	pucallpaensis 3.55

---------------------------------
Apistogrammoides	pucallpaensis XL	20	20	6,05
Apistogramma	pulchra Red tail	3-3,5	10	10	10,06
Apistogramma	linkei	3-3,5	25	25	1,53
Apistogramma	sp. Algodon II.	3-3,5	20	20	4,52
Apistogramma	sp. Algodon II.	3,5-5	10	10	5,55
Apistogramma	luelingi	2,5-3	25	25	1,92
Apistogramma	luelingi	L	25	20	2,27
Apistogramma	steindachneri 3-4	25	25	1,36
Apistogramma	sp. Pertensis yellow	3	25	25	6,05
Apistogramma	pertensis Santarem F1	3-3,5	20	20	10,07
Apistogramma	viejita 3-4	25	25	1,81
Apistogramma	elizabethae	3-4	10	10	14,86
Apistogramma	cacatuoides Orange	3-4	25	25	1,22
Apistogramma	cacatuoides Orange	L	20	20	1,45
Apistogramma	trifasciata Rio Guapore	2,5-3	15	15	3,52
Apistogramma	sp. Red point	3-4	25	25	1,77
Apistogramma	sp. Red point	XL	20	15	2,73
Apistogramma	viejita super II	L	20	20	3,60
Apistogramma	viejita "Rio Meta"	3-4	25	25	4,88
Apistogramma	eunotus	2,5-3	25	25	1,66
Apistogramma	eunotus	L	20	15	2,27
Apistogramma	eunotus	XL	10	10	3,02
Apistogramma	eunotus II.	3,5-5	20	20	4,52
Apistogramma	eunotus II	XL	10	10	5,90
Apistogramma	sp. Tucurui	2,5-3	25	25	3,02
Apistogramma	sp. Tucurui	L	25	20	3,92
Apistogramma	caetei	2,5-3	25	25	4,52
Apistogramma	caetei "blue head"	XL	20	15	5,61
Apistogramma	viejita II.	3-3,5	25	25	2,01
Apistogramma	hoignei	3-4	25	25	3,02
Apistogramma	agassizi Tefe red tail	3-4	25	25	3,92
Apistogramma	agass. Rio tefe red tail F1	3-4	25	25	6,37
Apistogramma	Rio Madeiro	2,5-3	25	25	7,85
Apistogramma	juruensis	2,5-3	25	25	3,27
Apistogramma	sp. Smaragd	XL	10	10	6,12
Apistogramma	taeniata	3,5-4	25	25	4,52
Apistogramma	taeniata	XL	10	10	6,05
Apistogramma	resticulosa Red mask	3-4	25	25	3,60
Apistogramma	resticulos

----------


## Simon

wats the quantity we need to get, minimum?

----------


## BFG

Wow! So many fish.....so little tanks :Razz:  

B.F.G

----------


## kenzo

apologies. i didn't catch the last condition.
minimum order 100kg.

1 box about 15kg.
100 kg = 7 boxes.

7x12x20 = 1680 apistoes = 840 pairs.

if each pair = $10, 12 pairs = $120.

then we'll need 70 people.  :Sad:

----------


## BFG

Aiyoh, where 2 house them all?

B.F.G

----------


## Simon

wahliew... I think we can scape this idea..

ken, u saw the another URL I posted in this thread.. requirement is minimum $150 (excluding shipping cost)

----------

